
The winning PC 64k intro from Revision 2016: “fermi paradox” by mercury - wrl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ6ZzJeWgpY
======
wrl
Also worth a watch is Conspiracy's close runner-up, "Darkness Lay Your Eyes
Upon Me"[0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Py1PdrLORQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Py1PdrLORQ)

~~~
epsylon
2 points close, which is absolutely nothing (since every voter could
distribute up to 5 points to every demo.)

